# Canned Salmon?



## Bwindi (Oct 25, 2010)

Hellooo

I have been trying different foods for my tegu born this past July. 

I saw canned salmon at the grocery with the ingredients only consisting of salmon, water. (no salt listed)

I noted there was an entire vertebrae inside of the can along with other suspicious looking body parts. 

I was wondering if anyone has ever fed their gu' this salmon in a can and if they have, should I stear clear of giving him any of the vertebrae?

He loooooves it by the way.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2010)

Salmon in a can is cooked and not Ideal ..


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2010)

montana - being a lifelong fishermen, i beg to differ... any freshwater fish harbor parasites in the meat ! never eat any freshwater fish raw. never let your pets do it either. so i would have to say yes, itd definately be a good food for your pet... expensive, but good food LOL... can i be your tegu? i want salmon every day too ya kno!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2010)

I catch salmon out of the river and lakes around here [trout also ] and have eaten more than one raw [couldn`t get a fire going in the rain ] Maybe that`s the reason I am like I am ... The rough fish have worms Its easy to see but I`ve never seen them in the salmon [they feed on different things ] All I said tho is canned salmon is cooked and not ideal for tegus which should ONLY be fed raw meats and fish ..


----------



## tora (Nov 21, 2010)

Montana you really shouldn't say ONLY when it's only your opinion. The only problem I see with cooking is possibly cooking some of the nutrients out, but some things are better offered cooked. Like egg and seafood imo (unless it's fresh fish/fillets. I wouldn't trust raw shirmp or other sea critters). People have had no issues with feeding canned tuna to their tegus, so I'm sure canned salmon would be even better! Just beware, it will more than likely make their stool soft & extra smelly. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2010)

They will eat saw dust ...


----------



## tora (Nov 21, 2010)

Just because they will eat it doesn't mean its good for them, at the same time just because they eat something doesn't mean it isn't good. So, I don't get what you're getting at.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2010)

yeah, freshly caught trout at least in my area, is all stocked. so very very low chance of them having parasites, but yes, the ones you catch besides them you can see the parasites in the meat. the ONLY reason the trout you dont see them, could very well be because theyre stocked and the parasites mgiht even be there, just not visable ! and just because you ate it raw, and got away with it, doesnt mean next time you will, or animals for that matter even. even though fish dont carry tape worms, people can have tape worms growing in them for YEARS and not know it. crayfish, even thogh in the river, can carry lung fluke!!!! and KILL YOU!!! all freshwater fish must be cooked. trust me. unless its farm raised or something, and hasnt been in the wild, its MUCH MUCH safer. most seafood you buy at the store, half is wild caught anyway. if you go buy wild caught salmon fillets, theres a good chance they could have something bad in them if not cooked. im just looking out for you and your tegus health


----------



## Bwindi (Nov 21, 2010)

Ha thanks for the comments... i tried the salmon. It will be an okay treat every once in a while but I not planning on making it a staple food. 

He liked it! but it sure did make his poops smelly....


----------



## Tattz (Nov 23, 2010)

A little off subject, but it reminded me that I have been wanting to ask...when feeding feeder goldfish or other feeder fish how is it done? Do you put the fish in a shallow bowl that the Gu can get into to get the live fish....or do you just through the fish into the feeding tub and let it flop around and hope the Gu goes for the flopping fish? And what type of fish feeders is the best if you are not raising fish on your own?


----------



## james.w (Nov 23, 2010)

I only tried feeder fish once but here is what I tried. First I put them in a couple inches of water in the bathtub and my gu wanted nothing to do with them. So I tried putting them in a small bowl with water in his feeding bin and again he didn't care. So eventually I just dumped them in the bin and he went for them. So I would say just try what is easiest for you and your tegu.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2010)

You can buy flats of little silver fish that are frozen .. They use them to feed to tropical fish and that is where you would find them ...I raise my own but it is just too much trouble and time ..


----------



## Jefroka (Nov 24, 2010)

I don't see canned salmon as a problem as an occasional treat, bones are edible, skin also, those are the tastiest parts I find.

I have been feeding mine canned cat food, different varieties but he mostly likes chicken with liver.

I also feed him eggs from my chickens which he loves.

Beauregard decided against his main staple of fresh turkey/liver mix a little while back but would always go for the eggs which was leading to a one sided diet, not good.

I saw a 3 year old red tegu that was suffering miserably, skin issues out the yin yang come back to extreme health with a diet change of canned cat food in different varieties which made a believer out of me.

I still dust and do cod liver oil and it is easier than ever to feed my gu.


...Jefroka


----------

